# 1 Ear Not Standing Up Anymore?



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone

So Kimbo's left ear has fallen down lol. Its bent in half. 

Do you think it will standup again?...we are really hoping so!

I dont have a pic of it bent. But here they are standing up. 










Now the ear bent after he went to the vet and had a cleaning done in his ears...apparently he had ear mite eggs in his ears and his ears were dirty so I am not sure if the cleaning maybe made it sore and that is why it has bent?

EDIT: He is 13 weeks old tomorrow. If that makes any difference for anything.

Jenna


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im sure his ear will stand up soon..puppies ears always going up and down  x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He may be teething, Sometimes the ears go up and down when they are teething. Chances it will go up again when he is done with that. Xena's ears were both standing for a week or so, now they one is down again.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's still a young one, I'm sure it will go back up!


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies!

Just paranoid on my part. 

Thanks again!
Jenna


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What an absolute doll baby. Cute, cute, cute.....


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks!

Here he is with it broken...I forgot I had a pic on my phone!










He really has the best personality ever. He is so loving and fearless!

Jenna


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh he is cute, he will be teething, his ears may fall down when they are going through this.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That will definitely stand back up. I am the queen of worrying about ears and I think you've got nothin' to worry about here =) He's got great ears and while he is teething they may do the flop now and then bit. We used Breathe Rite strips on Trigger's ears cuz we were impatient.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh he is just beautiful.. He's teething.. Daisy is 5 1/2 months, her ears didn't go up til 15 weeks and now one is slightly leaning forward because she's teething like mad.. her little gums are eruppting so bad


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, Darla' ears went up and down to start with during teething etc... now they are both up. x


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

yep they will go back up when done teething so fun to watch them flop every so often.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I even find with Poppys that they are up all day but they go down every evening when she is tired - I always say that she finds it too much effort to keep them up


----------

